# In the market for a DSLR



## Jet

Here's where I'm coming from:
I've always enjoyed taking pictures, so 8 months ago I finally got my own camera for really--a higher end point and shoot with manual ap, ISO, and shutter speed (Panasonic FZ5). However, over the summer and the past few months, I'm outgrowing it, and it's time to move on. 

So, here are my thoughts. I'd rather not spend a whole lot of money, but I do want value--while pretty much anything will be better than what I have, I do want something that is decent and will last a bit. 

Price range: I'd like to keep it under $500, but if there's something, say, up to $800 (both prices with lens) that is a whole lot better then I might consider. I have plenty of time, so I am going to be looking for deals. I'm looking at used, not new!

Pretty much, my two friends (one of which is Ben) have convinced me to go with a Nikon, but I'm still open to Canon. I've been looking at the Nikon lineup, and am pretty familiar--Canon not so much. 

So far, these are my thoughts:
-I like having the extra autofocus lens compatibility of, for instance, the D50 versus the D40. 
-While 6MP is on the lower range, I'm fine with it. If need be, I'll just upgrade later!
-As far as lenses go, I really want a decent lens. From my looking around, my thoughts right now: less than 25 to more than 100. I've been looking at 18-105, or 18-200. 

One last question: Can I get film lenses that are Nikon compatible and use them on my Nikon DSLR? I know the sensor size differs, so throws off the mm ranges, but I was thinking if I could get a lot of older film lenses for really cheap, it would provide some secondary lenses to play around with and get more experience with lenses in general. 

Thanks so much in advance for any input!

Joshua


----------



## Irishwhistle

Well, I was pushing the for the D90 when Ben was in the market for a camera, but that doesn't mean it's for everyone... as far as I'm concerned Nikon and Canon are like Intel and AMD... just like people on a budget should go with AMD I'd say someone on a budget should go with Canon... on the low end you get more for your money. The D40/D40x/D60 is bottom line... kinda like the Canon XT, however the Canon XSi  is nearly as good as the D90, which Ben has. So I'd recommend the Canon XSi for you, but of course it's a little over the budget, so you could always go with the Canon XS.


----------



## vroom_skies

Jet:
- I don't know if your only open to Canon & Nikon, but I'd urge you to look into all brands. Each brand has it's gems, and the one you need, might not be held by those two. Once again I'll be an advocate for Pentax, since most everyone else here is pro Canon or Nikon, which is fine, how ever not exactly fair when none of them have used a Pentax. Whats great is your buying used, you can get some killer deals on used Pentax gear, the two I'd recommend are of course the K10D (my camera) & K20D. If you can manage your better off with the K20D. One great thing about Pentax is that you can use any lens that was ever made for Pentax on these cameras (some may need an adapter). Plus EVERY single one of them would be stabilized, unlike with Canon & Nikon where you have to buy expensive IS & VR glass.
From a quick search on ebay, looks like you could get a used K20D for $650 (body only) or so, which would leave you with a lens for $150. If you factory in money you'd save with MS cash back, you could get a very nice package.
On the other hand you could get the K10D for $400 or less which would leave you with $400 for a nice lens. Once again add the MS cash back onto that and you could do even better.

Further more, don't limit your search to just those three. Make sure to look into Olympus, Sony, Samgsung, plus many others.

If you want to stay with Nikon, I would suggest a used D80 or D200.
With Canon I would go with a used 30D and maybe a XSI, but I'm really not a fan of anything lower then the D series lol (personal preference of course).

-Irish:
Ben was already planing on going with the D90, before you brought it up. Plus, it doesn't really matter who convinced who, not that I think he was convinced by anyone here, besides himself. Also, it's a smart move not to just recommend the two main brands. Just because they are the two "leaders" doesn't mean they are the best, and I can assure you, you won't find the best deals from those two. Especially when regarding price to performance. It makes sense that brands who are behind in sales, will have to cut their prices, so with that in mind, you'll get much better deals from the under dogs. Anyways, were here to help and in this case showing them the broad picture is beneficial instead of limited them, even if they end up going that route.

That was just a tad bit off topic lol
Bob


----------



## Irishwhistle

vroom_skies said:


> -Irish:
> Ben was already planing on going with the D90, before you brought it up. Plus, it doesn't really matter who convinced who, not that I think he was convinced by anyone here, besides himself. Also, it's a smart move not to just recommend the two main brands. Just because they are the two "leaders" doesn't mean they are the best, and I can assure you, you won't find the best deals from those two. Especially when regarding price to performance. It makes sense that brands who are behind in sales, will have to cut their prices, so with that in mind, you'll get much better deals from the under dogs. Anyways, were here to help and in this case showing them the broad picture is beneficial instead of limited them, even if they end up going that route.



He very well may of chosen without me, but that wasn't the point I was trying to make, I meant that for Ben Nikon is a good choice, and I would recommend it, but that doesn't mean that that's the right choice for everyone. 

Well, I personally can't recommend Pentax (just like I can't recommend Via processors) or most other of the less popular brands since I've never used one... they're probably very good, but I've never tried one... I've tried Nikon, Canon, Olympus, and Fuji... Nikon, Canon, and Fuji are good, but I don't like Olympus... if Olympus cameras were good I'd recommend them, but since they aren't I don't recommend them.


----------



## vroom_skies

It's just that I found the first line sort of a mute point and a little like gloating. Millions of people buy Nikon, as well as Canon & Pentax, so it doesn't strike me that one person should matter that much. I apologize if I misunderstood the point you were trying to portray however.
You don't need to have experience with a brand to throw it out there. I haven't used much of Oly or Samgsung, but it's still best that the OP knows about those options. I'm just saying it's in the OP's best interest if we give him all the options, whether or not we like the brand, hate the brand or don't know the brand.

That's all,
Bob

PS- I totally forgot about Fuji, you should so get the S5.
PPS- As a side note, we really can't factor our likes and dislikes into the equation. I really don't like Canon, but that doesn't keep me from listing them. I don't need to push their brand, but it might be the perfect fit for the OP, so I have to included them.


----------



## Irishwhistle

vroom_skies said:


> It's just that I found the first line sort of a mute point and a little like gloating. Millions of people buy Nikon, as well as Canon & Pentax, so it doesn't strike me that one person should matter that much. I apologize if I misunderstood the point you were trying to portray however.
> You don't need to have experience with a brand to throw it out there. I haven't used much of Oly or Samgsung, but it's still best that the OP knows about those options. I'm just saying it's in the OP's best interest if we give him all the options, whether or not we like the brand, hate the brand or don't know the brand.
> 
> That's all,
> Bob
> 
> PS- I totally forgot about Fuji, you should so get the S5.
> PPS- As a side note, we really can't factor our likes and dislikes into the equation. I really don't like Canon, but that doesn't keep me from listing them. I don't need to push their brand, but it might be the perfect fit for the OP, so I have to included them.



That's okay, I understand completely, and I fixed the first line. 


RE: PS- The S5 would be awesome... only problem is it's twice as much as the OP is willing to spend, but yeah, I highly recommend the Fuji line... I'm not too familiar with their DSLR line, but my S700 has been awesome!

RE: PPS- Well, I personally prefer Nikon over Canon, but that's just preference, I've found that Olympus, however, is just bad.... poor quality, etc


----------



## vroom_skies

The S5 can be had for about $700 body only on ebay it looks like.
Wouldn't be a bad deal. 
Fuji will most likely be falling out of the DSLR race, but your investment would be in all Nikon gear anyways, so you wouldn't loose any of it if they do go under.

Bob


----------



## Jet

So, about the whole compatibility thing--what lenses fit what?

I'd also rather stick to the $500 number for the total of a body/lens...So any suggestions around a strict $500 limit? Especially Canon--because I'm not familiar with their naming scheme.


----------



## Geoff

The Canon Rebel XS/i are also good and come with great IS kit lenses.


----------



## Jet

[-0MEGA-];1133911 said:
			
		

> The Canon Rebel XS/i are also good and come with great IS kit lenses.



Despite my friends being Nikon fans, I'm seeing the XTi is really cheap for a 10MP. I'd love a Nikon, but I'm having a hard time swallowing all of their 6MP, and the 10MP are out of my range. Right now, the XTi would be $335 body only, or a bit over $400 with the kit lens. 

I'd obviously try it out, etc, but does anyone have any suggestions for a wide to decent telephoto lens? Preferably under $200. I noticed the Tamron 18-200, which is right around 200, but it doesn't have image stabilization and pretty slow AF.


----------



## Geoff

Jet said:


> Despite my friends being Nikon fans, I'm seeing the XTi is really cheap for a 10MP. I'd love a Nikon, but I'm having a hard time swallowing all of their 6MP, and the 10MP are out of my range. Right now, the XTi would be $335 body only, or a bit over $400 with the kit lens.
> 
> I'd obviously try it out, etc, but does anyone have any suggestions for a wide to decent telephoto lens? Preferably under $200. I noticed the Tamron 18-200, which is right around 200, but it doesn't have image stabilization and pretty slow AF.


I used to have an XTi, but the kit lens that came with the XTi was horrible.  As long as you buy the body only though it is a great deal.  The telephoto I bought was the 70-300mm IS for $550, granted the non-IS version is cheaply made and extremely light, I wouldn't recommend the non-IS 70-300mm.  I haven't read about that Tamron lens so I can't help you there.


----------



## Irishwhistle

Jet said:


> Despite my friends being Nikon fans, I'm seeing the XTi is really cheap for a 10MP. I'd love a Nikon, but I'm having a hard time swallowing all of their 6MP, and the 10MP are out of my range. Right now, the XTi would be $335 body only, or a bit over $400 with the kit lens.
> 
> I'd obviously try it out, etc, but does anyone have any suggestions for a wide to decent telephoto lens? Preferably under $200. I noticed the Tamron 18-200, which is right around 200, but it doesn't have image stabilization and pretty slow AF.



It would be good if you could get the XS though for two reasons: one, it's newer, and two, it's a lot more comfortable to hold.

And remember, megapixels doesn't mean everything... in fact if there were two versions of the XS I was trying to decide between between, one with 10.1MP (Like the XS has) and one with 20MP I'd buy the 10.1MP one... and not because of price. The XS (and the XTi for that matter) has a small body, and cramming a lot of megapixels in a body will give it a lot of noise. I can understand how you wouldn't want 6MP though.

You could also check out the Sony Alpha series... I can't recommend them as I've never used them, but I've heard good things about them. Just remember that with a Sony body you'll have to use Sony lenses.


----------



## Geoff

I would have to agree, even thought the XTi can be found for a reasonable price I had one before and didn't care for it at all (although that may have been because of the crappy kit lens).  The XS is a great camera, and comes with a much better kit lens.


----------



## Jet

So, right now, I'm looking at the XS for $380ish body only, or $400 with the kit lens, or else the XT for $240 body only. I'm really tempted to just get the XT and a decent ($150ish) lens, and save my money. Hmm...decisions. I guess the main thing is that anything will be an enormous improvement over my current camera. 

Another option, is that my cousin offered me his Nikon D40 and a 18-200 lens for $450 (The lens is either a Nikon or Sigma, leaning toward Nikon, though I don't remember exactly what he said it was).


----------



## Irishwhistle

Jet said:


> So, right now, I'm looking at the XS for $380ish body only, or $400 with the kit lens, or else the XT for $240 body only. I'm really tempted to just get the XT and a decent ($150ish) lens, and save my money. Hmm...decisions. I guess the main thing is that anything will be an enormous improvement over my current camera.
> 
> Another option, is that my cousin offered me his Nikon D40 and a 18-200 lens for $450 (The lens is either a Nikon or Sigma, leaning toward Nikon, though I don't remember exactly what he said it was).



Where are theses prices coming from? Because on Amazon the XT is $470 body only.

Anyway though... that sounds like a good deal on the D40... and whether the lens is Nikon or Sigma it should work well... from what I understand Sigma is a good brand. So if you'll be happy with the D40 and it's in good shape, I'd say go for it!


----------



## Jet

eBay--my friend


----------



## Irishwhistle

Jet said:


> eBay--my friend



Ah!


----------



## Jet

Anyone have major reservations against the Nikon D40?


----------



## vroom_skies

<Raises hand
I would just go to a store and hold it. If it works for you, then that's that. However, there are better cameras that can be had...


----------



## Irishwhistle

Jet said:


> Anyone have major reservations against the Nikon D40?



Nope! And I've found that the D40 is very comfortable to hold compared to other compact DSLRs.


----------



## Ramodkk

I don't have any poersonal experience with DSLR's but the Sony Alpha A200 looks pretty sweet! Comes with a 18-70 and a 75-300 for $550 

http://www.sonystyle.com/webapp/wcs...10151&langId=-1&productId=8198552921665315454


----------



## Jet

Silly--I wish Cashback would come back...


----------



## Ramodkk

Whadaya mean?


----------



## Geoff

ramodkk said:


> Whadaya mean?



It's Live Cashback which gives you a certain percentage back for using Microsoft Live Search and PayPal.


----------



## Ramodkk

Oh, right. I guess I didn't see that. So it's not just $550?


----------



## wiwazevedo

hmm
I'd go for a
nikon d60 or d80

or

canon eos rebel
canon eos rebel xti

good cameras


----------



## scooter

Nothing against Olympus...I own an older point and shoot which is rock solid...but..

As far as pro SLR goes...Canon is what I highly recommend..

You can get an XS, XTI, or XT for around the budget you specified.


----------



## logies

Sony Alpha DSLR-A900 had very good Viewfinder, image quality, LCD, Intelligent Preview, remote control, effective stabilisation.But it has Handling issues, noise across sensitivity range, DT lens support.


----------



## Jet

I'm now seriously considering buying a Canon XS body (I've found it for $350, give or take a bit), and then getting the Sigma 18-200mm OS lens. I've looked for a lot of things, and I think I'm finally settled. I'd take a D40, but the XS is only a bit more. The next step for me above an XS would be a Nikon D80 or Canon 30D, but both of those are considerably more. 

As far as lenses go, I'm figuring I'll just spend my money up front--I've heard that lenses are a worthy investment, as they depreciate much slower than bodies do. I looked at the Canon 18-200mm IS, but it is a considerable amount (ie, $450ish) more than the Sigma (~$300), while it supposedly isn't too much better.

So, either tell of your objections or forever hold your peace, jk


----------



## Nightrain

I've got a Canon EOS XS in transit as we speak. I'm new to the DSLR side of things so I wanted to master the kit lens first, and get a better lens as I progressed.

Newegg had the kit for $450 new, and the EF 75-300mm lens (while not super great, is enough for me to learn on for a while) was 45$ more or something with the combo. 

I figure by my birthday in May, I should be experienced enough to take advantage of a better/more expensive lens. Good to know the Sigma lens is decent, have to put that on my list of lenses that are reasonably expensive to look at.


----------



## Nightrain

The EOS arrived today. I am extremely happy with it. The low light/dark performance is far far far far better than the point and shoot I was using. I love it.

Plenty of reviews could tell you more technical things than I could. But I will tell you that I really like this camera. Very impressed with the quality of pictures.


----------



## Jet

Nightrain said:


> The EOS arrived today. I am extremely happy with it. The low light/dark performance is far far far far better than the point and shoot I was using. I love it.
> 
> Plenty of reviews could tell you more technical things than I could. But I will tell you that I really like this camera. Very impressed with the quality of pictures.



I ended up going with the 30D due to me winning an auction--I'm excited about it! What lens are you using?


----------



## Nightrain

Nothing special for now, but there are a few really nice ones that I am eye-balling already. Those cost more than what I payed for the entire kit though. 

Currently have:

Canon 18-55mm IS  f/3.5-5.6
Canon 70-300mm f/4-5.6 tele/zoom -wish this was the IS version, but for 40$ brand new I can't complain.

Thinking about grabbing the Canon 50mm f/1.8 II lens from Tigerdirect as I've got a gift certificate for xmas there and really don't need any computer parts as much as I love to want all the crazy new stuff. Other than the plasticky build quality the reviews state that its very sharp, and I plan on taking quite a few portraits.

Grats on the 30D


----------



## Geoff

Nightrain said:


> Currently have:
> 
> Canon 18-55mm IS  f/3.5-5.6
> Canon 70-300mm f/4-5.6 tele/zoom -wish this was the IS version, but for 40$ brand new I can't complain.
> 
> Thinking about grabbing the Canon 50mm f/1.8 II lens from Tigerdirect as I've got a gift certificate for xmas there and really don't need any computer parts as much as I love to want all the crazy new stuff. Other than the plasticky build quality the reviews state that its very sharp, and I plan on taking quite a few portraits.
> 
> Grats on the 30D


Wow, that's almost identical to me! 

I have the 18-55mm IS, the 70-300mm IS, and I just bought the 50mm f/1.8.  For $85 I heard it's a great lens!  You may want to check out some examples here: http://photography-on-the.net/forum/showthread.php?t=312255

Adorama.com is where I order all of my stuff from.


----------



## Nightrain

The paged you linked seems to go to the EF-S 10-22mm f/3.5-4.5 USM lens. Some amazing shots there though. Making me want all sorts of new lenses lmfao. Unless there is 50mm 1.8 shots tucked in there, just didn't have time to check 140 pages to search for them.

How's the IS version of the 70-300mm? I haven't gotten a chance yet to really play with the non-IS version as it just came in last night, but I can tell that it's pretty much going to be a tripod lens, as even being stable as a rock wasn't getting me the sharpness I wanted, but setting the camera on something and setting a timer was doing quite well. Can't wait to get outside to try some shots.

I've got to find a nice compact tripod that fits in my camera bag, but extends long enough to be usable and sturdy enough not to be a PoS like the cheapo one I picked up just until I found a decent one.

Jet, Definitely post up some impressions of that nice 30D you grabbed up!


----------



## Jet

Yep, I sure will when it comes in. I also picked up a Sigma 18-200mm OS while I was at it. The only other lens (that might actually happen) would be a 50mm 1.8 like Omega mentioned--Saturday I shot for a while at a family gathering with the Nikon D50 and the Nikon 50mm 1.4, and was extremely impressed. For head shots the 1.8 can't be beat for the price. His 85mm 1.8 would be even better, but it's quite a bit more $$.


----------



## Geoff

Nightrain said:


> The paged you linked seems to go to the EF-S 10-22mm f/3.5-4.5 USM lens. Some amazing shots there though. Making me want all sorts of new lenses lmfao. Unless there is 50mm 1.8 shots tucked in there, just didn't have time to check 140 pages to search for them.
> 
> How's the IS version of the 70-300mm? I haven't gotten a chance yet to really play with the non-IS version as it just came in last night, but I can tell that it's pretty much going to be a tripod lens, as even being stable as a rock wasn't getting me the sharpness I wanted, but setting the camera on something and setting a timer was doing quite well. Can't wait to get outside to try some shots.
> 
> I've got to find a nice compact tripod that fits in my camera bag, but extends long enough to be usable and sturdy enough not to be a PoS like the cheapo one I picked up just until I found a decent one.
> 
> Jet, Definitely post up some impressions of that nice 30D you grabbed up!


Sorry, here is the one for the 50mm f/1.8: http://photography-on-the.net/forum/showthread.php?t=186207&page=230&highlight=50mm

The 70-300mm IS is awesome, it's build quality and optics are much better then the original 70-300mm, it's not just a difference of IS.  I get amazing shots handheld with it as well, even at 300mm in good light!


----------



## Jet

My lens is coming tomorrow....can't wait for UPS.


----------



## Jet




----------



## Geoff

Very nice!


----------



## Irishwhistle

Lucky!


----------



## Geoff

Now you just need to get a flash


----------



## Irishwhistle

[-0MEGA-];1158528 said:
			
		

> Now you just need to get a flash



Showoff!


----------



## Geoff

irishwhistle said:


> showoff!


hehe


----------

